# Are any of the music scanners good?



## Virtual Virgin (May 7, 2019)

Photoscore? SmartScore?

Can you get fast results, or do they require a headache to correct?


----------



## wst3 (May 8, 2019)

I've used Sharpeye from http://www.visiv.co.uk/ for eons. It has not been updated since 2006, which may or may not be a problem. It works, and it is by far the most accurate scanner I've used.

I also own Smartscore, but stopped upgrading when I discovered Sharpeye - so it is possible that Smartscore has met, or even surpassed Sharpeye. I should probably check it out.

Photoscore is intriguing. If I had a project where I really needed scanning again I'd demo it. And now I just might.


----------



## d.healey (May 8, 2019)

You could also try Musescore's PDF converter - https://musescore.com/import


----------



## Virtual Virgin (May 8, 2019)

Reading some reviews on PhotoScore and SmartScore. Both sound like a huge headache.
I guess music OCR has not been done well yet.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (May 8, 2019)

wst3 said:


> I've used Sharpeye from http://www.visiv.co.uk/ for eons. It has not been updated since 2006, which may or may not be a problem. It works, and it is by far the most accurate scanner I've used.
> 
> I also own Smartscore, but stopped upgrading when I discovered Sharpeye - so it is possible that Smartscore has met, or even surpassed Sharpeye. I should probably check it out.
> 
> Photoscore is intriguing. If I had a project where I really needed scanning again I'd demo it. And now I just might.



Are you using Sharpeye on full orchestral scores? How does it handle dynamics?


----------



## wst3 (May 10, 2019)

I have used it on full scores, and it has worked pretty well - musical OCR still has an element of voodoo, so I do have to do some edits, but they are minor for the most part.

I don't quite understand the question about dynamics - if you mean does it recognize dynamics symbols then yes - if you mean does it translate them into Finale then the answer is no, but I'm not entirely sure whether the problem is Finale or Sharpeye.

Fortunately, for me anyway, I haven't needed to scan a score for some time, although I am considering giving it another try.


----------



## AllanH (May 12, 2019)

Here's another one: https://scan-score.com/en

I have no experience with it.


----------

